
Vkontakte: “Big Brother”-Like Surveillance Can Be Conquered By Technology - hackhackhack
http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/28/vkontaktes-pavel-durov/
======
dotcoma
It's a strange feeling when, as a European who has lived and studied in
America, I trust the Russians more than the US.

